# China Coronavirus and Economic Concerns



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Good afternoon all. I have, like many of you I am sure, been following the Coronavirus outbreak over in China. I am paying close attention to their response measures and am using that to tell me how bad things are VS the numbers they are officially reporting. (If you couldn't tell, I think the numbers are bunk)

One of the things that I have been paying attention to is how they are closing factories and quite a few of them. Quarantining millions, folks aren't able to go to work and that doesn't seem to look like it is going to change anytime soon.

While I am only slightly concerned about the virus itself, I am becoming more concerned about the economic implications that greatly minimizing the manufacturing capacity of the worlds largest exporter is going to have on the US. I do not think that the virus will become a huge problem here in the states but I do think that abruptly shutting off the import tap will cause shortages and price hikes here.

Just checking the temperature of the group, many of your are much smarter than I am in regards to economics. Is this something that is on your radar? Is anyone stocking up on any items, and if so what would be the most prudent, in case we see a slow down in imports that affects us here?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

We get our antibiotics from China. Might be a good idea to stock a small supply of the more common ones. Also, China supplies many of our other drugs. If you have a serious condition it might be good to stockpile some extra meds if possible and stock up on over the counter meds for common ailments. We don’t refine lead in this country due to pollution laws. Car batteries might get more expensive or in short supply.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> We get our antibiotics from China. Might be a good idea to stock a small supply of the more common ones. Also, China supplies many of our other drugs. If you have a serious condition it might be good to stockpile some extra meds if possible and stock up on over the counter meds for common ailments. We don't refine lead in this country due to pollution laws. Car batteries might get more expensive or in short supply.


This is a good idea. I read up on it and am shocked at just how dependent we are on China for medications and ingredients to medications.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@Green Lilly I share your concerns.

Like everyone here, we are trying to keep up with the information but are highly skeptical of such. But frankly, I've no idea where to begin thinking about what to do beyond what we already do. Except for making sure that DH has plenty of hand sanitizer for his office!

WRT the economics-- one thought is that the greedy little bastards tend to, as they say, never let a crisis go to waste. Gone are the days of the filthy rich philanthropists. So I can see prices going up on all sorts of stuff, especially electronics. One the other hand, the greedy little bastards are just that. So in terms of shortages which would affect consumer confidence/consumption, I do not think I'd be too worried. Where there's a will-- the will to make $$-- there's a way.

Here's another thought. Of all of those consumer goods coming out of China, what percentage of them are even close to being essential-- for REAL? Here would be a useful exercise. Go back and look at your Amazon history for the past year or so and ask yourself, "Could I have lived without that?". I am literally LOL-ing. So set aside the things for the kids and grandkid, and maybe the cool knives, (and maybe the portable solar panel) and there's not a thing that came from China that I couldn't have lived without. Sure, the very cool noise-cancelling bluetooth headphones come in handy, but really? Point is, if there is a serious economic impact who's going to be impacted? People whose lives revolve around this stuff.

I suppose looking more globally you could think TEOTWAWKI-- severe shortage of the gizmos that keep ATMs running, or electricity flowing, coupled with sheer incompetence, and we could be starring in the final chapters of Atlas Shrugged. But I'm not seeing it. Then again, I'm an optimist.

Interesting topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, stop ALL imports into the US from China. It would be the best thing to happen to our economy. Time to cut the commie bastards out completely.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Here ya' go.









https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/11/jef...hares-in-past-week.html?__source=twitter|main

Article says it was a "pre-arranged" sale b/c yes, I believe everything I read.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Here is a really good article I found that discusses what we may see in regards to material shortages or price hikes if this virus drags on.

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...KANU2MA1QdIMGhcb-9ukjcdFu4bLl2P2kvCEmxWbuj1cE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Green Lilly said:


> This is a good idea. I read up on it and am shocked at just how dependent we are on China for medications and ingredients to medications.


 Why are you shock? People want their stuff free or as cheap as it can go. You get it cheap with cheap labor and zero regulations. That means China.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

As far as I am concerned,they manufactured it and it got out of control.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Downside of all this, countries and people in them wake up and figure out they need to make their Stuff at home. At least more of it. That farming it out to China so they can avoid the cost of regulations and labor is not worth it. But they won't.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Staying on topic, check out this article

*China's tragic choice:

Run the factories and sacrifice the workers,

**or halt the factories and lose the nation*

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-02...crifice-the-workers-coronavirus-pandemic.html


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

NKAWTG said:


> Staying on topic, check out this article
> 
> *China's tragic choice:
> 
> ...


Interesting article. I did read last night where some areas are starting to send their workers back to the factories. Some are still shut down.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I did see a newsclip that south korea had closed its carfactories, they dont get parts from china at the moment. 

And almost all electronics, like Iphones, have no production at the moment. 

Who knew that putting so much production in a country like china could turn bad.... 

Oh well, adaptions will take place and china might have continuing misfortunes, we will see.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Staying on topic, check out this article
> 
> *China's tragic choice:
> 
> ...


What a mess.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Annie said:


> What a mess.


Indeed.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

My wife is a asst. manager of a tool store that gets 99.9% of its items from china. A week ago we heard on a radio station that china has closed its steel plants. she expressed her concerns with her store manager,

He said that the Company has a three month lead time of new product coming from china. Factory to container ships, to company warehouses to store front. So they would not feel the affect for about 2 1/2 months. As she is responsible for unloading the new inventory off the trucks. She would be one of the first to notice shortages. 

I'll let you know when, and if the trucks start coming up short.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

please do...

with all the worries of stocking up on health care supplies, sanitizers, mask, food etc...
never thought of the household goods we are dependent upon from home depot ...
light bulbs .. auto parts.. hardware, etc..
better rethink about what other things from home depot I need....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well well well, we (the USA) has certainly legislated and regulated ourselves into a sticky little situation now haven't we? Dependent on the chicoms for every damn thing we use. 

I'd like to invite everyone over to Slippy Lodge to take turns getting into the "Way Back Machine" so that we can go punch the shit out of all the globalists who gave away our once great country.


Seriously, now is the time to cut the chicoms out of the loop and tariff the hell out of everything they try to ship us. Eliminate regulations so that we can build more factories and manufacture the things we need HERE in the USA.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Currently her store CHINA MART TOOL STORE cant keep enough face masks in stock


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If this caused The US to move manufacturing of important things back home I would say it is a win. If it put Apple out of business I will throw a party. The US has been trough War, depression , diseases of countless types. Earth quakes , floods . End of the world global warming Hurricanes . So far we have at least survived public education. We will still be here next year and for years to come .
The plan all a long was to make the US dependent on China. Misguided attempt to some how make everyone equal and keep peace. That crap never works. Chain has played dirty with us for a long time. Payback time. Piss a bunch of ******** off and watch what they can do in a short time.
The unemployment fund has been banking cash for 3 years under Trump . There will be cash to cover it while this blows over. Hide run for hills sell all your stocks . That is your right. I am not doing much any different today than yesterday. And betting tomorrow will not change much. Over my adult life people have yelled the sky is falling sell and run. I stayed and purchased what they sold. I can ride out a down market a long time. The only thing that will do us in is panic.
Now when the UW system has a China meet and great night , I am no going. Should the local High school have an Iranian speaker come to speak on women rights under Islam , I am not going. Of course I did not go the last time either.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Schools closing, events closing. New Orleans will be rioting in a month


----------



## ContagionPrepper (Mar 14, 2020)

Green Lilly said:


> Just checking the temperature of the group, many of your are much smarter than I am in regards to economics. Is this something that is on your radar? Is anyone stocking up on any items, and if so what would be the most prudent, in case we see a slow down in imports that affects us here?


Yes! This is very much a concern of mine. My wife has Type 1 Diabetes and uses an insulin pump. I have no doubt her medical supplies could be disrupted given we our heavy reliance on China's manufacturing. I am unsure how much of her diabetes supplies specifically are dependent upon China however. I don't know what's made and where. I assuming a lot for simplicity.

However, I had a feeling something like this would happen eventually. This has been on my mind for years. Perhaps, not a pandemic but something that would dangerously disrupt her ability to get her supplies. Therefore, I have been diligent to building up a stash of insulin, needles, strips, insulin pump supplies, insulin, and even paying out of pocket for some critical elements. So, yes, I'm very worried about this internally but my wife less so interestingly. I'm the worrier in the family. With these efforts and stash saved up, we can get by for at least 1 year without going to the pharmacy. It would be cutting it close but it could be doable.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Wife's employer china tool mart is shortening hours...............


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

chuckklr98 said:


> Schools closing, events closing. New Orleans will be rioting in a month


Rest easy my good friend, The Big Easy will be fine!

Their intelligent, articulate and Constitution Loving Mayor, LaToya Cantrell, just signed a Chicom Virus Emergency Order allowing her to ban the sale and transportation of Firearms...lain:

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...owing-ban-on-sale-transportation-of-firearms/


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

pt job is oil change place. Our supplier of filters just closed down, laid everyone off, and said they have nothing left in warehouse. Wifes job at China Tool mart is not expecting their next truck delivery.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Daughter works at waffle house as asst manager. They just shut it down. Local high school was giving out to go bags to free lunch kids. They shut that down too.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> As far as I'm concerned, stop ALL imports into the US from China. It would be the best thing to happen to our economy. Time to cut the commie bastards out completely.


I agree but let's get our pharmaceutical companies up to speed before we completely pull the plug.

We are in a very bad position right now.


----------

